

JQuery Overtakes Flash on World's Top Websites - rdflterr
http://www.netmagazine.com/news/jquery-overtakes-flash-111350
appendTo, the company dedicated to jQuery, the world’s most popular JavaScript Library, released data today showing that the percentage of websites that have jQuery deployed has officially surpassed the percentage of websites that have Adobe Flash deployed.
======
egiva
I was just thinking yesterday - what ever happened to flash? Glad it's dead
and (almost) buried. That said, it's still surprising how fast a dominant
technology slips away into oblivion.

